# Opc ua sdk



## Pikador (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht die OPC UA SDK von opc foundation herunterzuladen. Für einfache Member geht es aber nicht. Kann man die SDK, für  lern Zwecke, irgend wie doch bekommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## pvbrowser (14 Januar 2011)

Zum lernen würde ich das hier empfehlen.
http://kassl.de/opc/index.shtml

Damit habe ich meinen eigenen OPC XML-DA Client getestet.
Meinen Client findest Du in
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
Verzeichnis: pvbaddon/daemons/opcxmlda/client

OPC XML-DA ist zwar noch nicht OPC UA,
sollte aber eine Untermenge der XML Version von UA sein.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand den genauen Unterschied erklären.

Die binäre Form von OPC UA sollte von der API indentisch zur XML Variante sein.

OPC UA Evaluation Pakete kannst Du hier bekommen:
http://www.unified-automation.com/de/


----------



## Pikador (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.
Es sollte schon OPC UA SDK sein. Kein Toolkit von Fremdanbietern.

Was braucht man eigentlich von der OPC Fundation um OPC UA Client mit C# zu programmieren?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## pvbrowser (14 Januar 2011)

Zumindest für C++ und Java bekommst Du hier ein UA SDK.
http://www.unified-automation.com/c++-based-opc-ua-server-sdk.htm


----------



## Dr. OPC (14 Januar 2011)

> Die binäre Form von OPC UA sollte von der API indentisch zur XML Variante sein.


nicht ganz richtig, oder besser gesagt ganz falsch. OPC UA und OPC XML haben weder in der API noch technologisch etwas miteinander zu tun.

Allerdings gibt es kommerzielle SDK/Toolkit Anbieter, die gerade auf der Clientseite eine API-Designed haben, die "hinten raus" sowohl XML-DA, COM-DA und UA Schnittstellen bedienen kann. Somit kann man einen Client schreiben, der sich mit allen "alten" und auch den neuen UA-Servern verbinden kann und hier (zumindest Data-Access Funktionalität) nutzen. Und dort sieht die API dan tatsächlich "identisch" aus.

Die OPC Foundation bietet (ihren "Corporate Membern") kostenfrei ein .NET SDK an, das nicht ganz einfach zu verwenden und vor allem nicht besonders dokumentiert ist. Einige kommerzielle Anbieter haben dieses SDK der OPC Foundation genommen (es vereinfacht/aufgeräumt und dokumentiert) und bieten es kommerziell an und supporten es auch professionell.

Weiterhin gibt es kommerzielle Anbieter, die in C++, ANSI C und in Java komplett neue SDK Implementierungen entwickelt haben. Diese Anwendungen sind besonders für Kunden gedacht, denen .NET aus Gründen der Geschwindigkeit oder der schieren Größe oder einfach aufgrund der Tatsache das es nur auf Windows funktioniert nicht gefällt. Denn OPC UA ist ja grundsätzlich plattformunabhängig (natürlich nur dann wenn man nicht die .NET Variante benutzt)


----------



## Pikador (14 Januar 2011)

Wenn ich meine Frage jetz etwas modifiziere  und zusammenfasse.
Was brauche ich um einen OPC UA Client mit C++ oder C# zu programmieren?
Wo kann ich es Kostenlos oder mindestens Kostengünstig bekommen?
Ich möchte dabei so weit wie möglich, was das Toolkit/SDK angeht, Hersteller unabhängig bleiben.


----------



## Dr. OPC (14 Januar 2011)

UA Client in C++: gibt es meines wissens nur kommerzielle toolkits, z.B. Client-Ace von Kepware (wobei ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin ob dort UA schon drin ist)

Alternativ: direkt auf dem UA Stack der OPC Foundation aufsetzen. Hier gibt es schöne Beispiele u.a. von Siemens (auf der SimaticNET CD ist auch ein Beispiel drauf) und im Customer Support gibt es was für C#

UA Client in C#: wenn du an das SDK der OPC Foundation nicht herankommst, dann wird es schwierig es gibt hier meines wissens auch nur komerzielle Anbieter.

Alternativ: wie gesagt die SimaticNET CD (ab Version 2008, besser 2010), dort sind Beispiele drauf, und im Customer Support gibt es C# (basiert  auch auf der .NET Implementierung der OPC Foundation) ist aber deutlich vereinfacht und schick beschrieben.

Die Frage ist ob das Ergebnis deiner Arbeiten dann später selber kommerziell vertrieben wird oder machst du das alles zu Schulungszwecken oder vor einem akademischen Hintergrund


----------



## Pikador (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Das bringt mich schon weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------

